# Big Brother 18



## rcfieldz (Jun 27, 2016)

Nicole is back!   The whining. I'm sorry but that voice. omg.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 27, 2016)

O.M.G.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)

I like Frank and Paulie.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 28, 2016)

I was curious to see how the residents would react to that fat fellow if they learned he was a narc.  But he's gone.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)

MikeK said:


> I was curious to see how the residents would react to that fat fellow if they learned he was a narc.  But he's gone.



They didn't like him from the get go but I thought he was cool. Mainly, Nicole who didn't like him.

What do you think of Vanessa's sister Tiffany and Cody's brother Paulie?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2016)

Why is Victor so clueless?


----------



## Marianne (Jul 10, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> Nicole is back!   The whining. I'm sorry but that voice. omg.


Monotone and nasal.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 10, 2016)

drifter said:


> Why is Victor so clueless?


Not as clueless as Jozea was, damn that guy was full of himself.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2016)

Paulie's hot. James is better this year, Davonne is doing better this year too. I know Paul is the Villain but he doesn't really bother me yet that could change.


----------



## rcfieldz (Jul 11, 2016)

Marianne said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > Nicole is back!   The whining. I'm sorry but that voice. omg.
> ...


She could get a cartoon voice job.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 11, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...


So could Bronte. lol


----------



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2016)

drifter said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > I was curious to see how the residents would react to that fat fellow if they learned he was a narc.  But he's gone.
> ...


I give Nicole credit for sensing he's a predatory rodent -- which all narcs are.  I'm glad he was booted. 



> What do you think of Vanessa's sister Tiffany and Cody's brother Paulie?


I don't care for Paulie (with the goofy haircut) because he's a flamboyant buffoon. 

I'm barely aware of Tiffany and I really don't know who her sister is.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2016)

drifter said:


> I like Frank and Paulie.


I *despise* Frank whom I am certain is a textbook sociopath.  Unless his devious nature is detected he will be successful in the Big Brother game, which depends heavily on either being extremely likable or proficiently treacherous -- and Frank is far from likable.  I am eager to see him evicted.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2016)

drifter said:


> Why is Victor so clueless?


Victor has been so successful getting through life on his good looks he's never needed to rely on cunning and duplicity, which is why he's gone.  I liked Victor and was sorry to see him go.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2016)

Marianne said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Victor so clueless?
> ...


Josea was (is) his own worst enemy.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2016)

drifter said:


> I like Frank and Paulie.


What is it you like about Frank -- keeping in mind you posted this in mid-June and it's now mid-July?


----------



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2016)

drifter said:


> Paulie's hot. James is better this year, Davonne is doing better this year too. I know Paul is the Villain but he doesn't really bother me yet that could change.


I'm a little confused about who _Paulie_ is.  I think of Paulie as the goof with the freakish hairdo but I know there is another Paulie (or Paul) who is a nice-looking, relatively quiet fellow -- who seems to be headed for a win.    

So I would appreciate being advised on who is who.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> Nicole is back!   The whining. I'm sorry but that voice. omg.


I wonder how Nicole, in spite of her prior Big Brother experience, will manage to survive in the game because she is doing it on her own -- unlike Bridgette and Natalie both of whom are relying on their most primitive feminine instincts by attaching themselves to males they believe can support them:  Bridgette has attached to Frank and Natalie to James, the two most potentially successful players.  

But, we'll see.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2016)

Marianne said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


I was sorry to see Bronte go -- but it was predictable.  She is comparatively naive therefore incapable of anticipating venomous serpents like Frank.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 15, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > rcfieldz said:
> ...


Me too but she may get back in the house.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 15, 2016)

Frank is just playing the game, I don't really see how he is a sociopath.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 15, 2016)

drifter said:


> Frank is just playing the game, I don't really see how he is a sociopath.


_Big Brother_ is a kind of psych lab in which we are watching personalities assume form under circumstances wherein deceit, scheming and betrayal are the primary elements of survival and are the means to success.  Frank appears not only to be naturally adapted to such circumstances but to enjoy functioning within them.  

The most comprehensive definition of the sociopathic personality is one who is devoid of concern for the feelings of others.  

Pay close attention to Frank's maneuvering, his reactions to various events and his transactions with others.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 15, 2016)

MikeK said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Frank is just playing the game, I don't really see how he is a sociopath.
> ...



He could be acting. Alot of them do that.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 18, 2016)

drifter said:


> Frank is just playing the game, I don't really see how he is a sociopath.


IDK if Franks a Sociopath but he's not playing the game well either.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 18, 2016)

Am I the only one who finds Tiffany annoying?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 18, 2016)

Marianne said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Frank is just playing the game, I don't really see how he is a sociopath.
> ...



I'm ok with Frank, also like James and DaVonne and Zak.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 18, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Am I the only one who finds Tiffany annoying?



Can't stand Tiffany.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 18, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Am I the only one who finds Tiffany annoying?


No.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 20, 2016)

Damn looked like BB might have gotten rid of whiney Tiffany and now Davonne is a possible target. Ugh I want Tiffany gone. I found Vanessa annoying and Tiffany is a Vanessa mini me so I find her equally annoying.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 21, 2016)

I hope Tiffany goes first and i hope she doesn't win to come back into the house.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 22, 2016)

Kinda bummed. I was hoping that Bronte or Glen would get back in but that didn't happen. The good news is Tiffany is permanently out so we don't have to listen to her whine anymore.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 23, 2016)

I wanted Bronte or Glen to go back in. Can't stand Tiffany so glad she's out. I', not a fan of Victor either even though he's good looking.


----------

